

White House crafting legislation to give DHS more control over the internet. - nika
http://federalnewsradio.com/index.php?nid=35&sid=2345684

======
bediger
The article seems to say that the only extra control is over governmental
"cybersecurity", whatever that is.

Still, this seems like a mistake, given DHS' love of rules and procedures,
coupled with its inability to perform any process more elaborate than closing
a door. Perhaps DHS own "Blogger Bob" could explain this move in a way that
won't draw any reports of simple logical errors.

~~~
nika
I think Blogger Bob is the TSA? But the DHS is the ones that were behind the
seizure of "torrent" domains, without any kind of court ruling or trial.

I wish we had access to the proposed legislation.

I find the idea of the white house writing secret legislation to be very
troubling.

